

Obama Calls For $9 Minimum Wage - jaequery
http://www.businessinsider.com/obama-calls-for-9-minimum-wage-2013-2

======
jaequery
this would bankrupt most local stores overnight.

~~~
GregBuchholz
The minimum wage for Washington state is $9.19.

<http://www.lni.wa.gov/workplacerights/wages/minimum/>

